

Ask HN: A source for market researches that don't cost thousands. - rokhayakebe

Do you know of any website focused on market researches? Maybe something ad-supported.
======
ig1
"Market research" is a huge field, is there something specific you're looking
for ?

~~~
rokhayakebe
Not necessarily, but I found myself looking for alternative payment methods
market trends and it appears that most researches done cost thousands. Same
for thousands of subjects.

